# Lexmark 1270 Inkjet



## Dans24106 (Oct 16, 2006)

I bought this printer to replace my Lexmark 1150 which I broke a cartridge bracket on. Since it was only $50 US and its almost the exact same printer/scanner I had it seemed like the logical thing to do.

Heres my problem: I connect the new printer exactly as instructed, I cancel out the Plug N Play screens as recommended and instead go to install the Lexmark software disk.

I get the initial title screen and select "Install". I then get a screen telling me that there is no printer connected, please check my power and usb connections. I have at this point replaced both the printer with another 1270 and the USB cable, I am still getting the same message. I have deleted all the old software, and I have also tried to install the software from the internet but it tells me the same thing, that there is no printer connected. And this is after the Plug n Play auto detects that there is a Lexmark 1200 series printer attached.

The computer is a Dell Dimension 2400 and the old printer still installs without a problem.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings Dans24106, and Welcome to TSF!

Here is an Installation 'Troubleshooting' page that might help.

Try this and post back with how you get on.


----------



## Dans24106 (Oct 16, 2006)

Im thinking it may be a XP problem. The same thing happens every time in the Install process. Even though Plug n Play recognizes that new hardware is attached (it even says Lexmark series 1200 printer) when I proceeed with the installation it keeps telling me there is no printer attached.

Lexmark as yet has been no help. There suggestion was to download the driver from their site but it always comes back to the program saying no printer is attached. And it seems they dont have a "live" tech support any more where someone could take me through the process.


----------



## bat21 (Sep 29, 2006)

Try reinstalling your USB drivers then install the printer again - try a different USB port too. I have the same printer and like it alot.


----------



## Dans24106 (Oct 16, 2006)

could you provide a little more guidance with that? (installing USB Drivers

PS I did spend some time with a Lexmark "Level 1" rep and now they have escalated me to a level II for which I am supposed to receive a phone call.

depending on whether Ive been able to add the software in the "add a printer" function or not, (Add a printer doesnt allow me to select USB as the port, its simply not in the menu)when I plug in the USB cable it will either say "Lexmark Series 1200 printer detected" or "USB Hub detected"


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Dans24106 said:


> could you provide a little more guidance with that? (installing USB Drivers
> 
> PS I did spend some time with a Lexmark "Level 1" rep and now they have escalated me to a level II for which I am supposed to receive a phone call.
> depending on whether Ive been able to add the software in the "add a printer" function or not, (Add a printer doesnt allow me to select USB as the port, its simply not in the menu)when I plug in the USB cable it will either say "Lexmark Series 1200 printer detected" or "USB Hub detected"


Hello there,
If you are getting Windows® detecting the Printer and/or the USB Hub; then, you are ½ way there. 
Just let the 'Found Hardware Wizard' complete the installation of the USB Hub and Printer, and if there are still conflicts/problems; then, go into the 'Printer Properties' and update the driver from the CD.


----------



## Dans24106 (Oct 16, 2006)

chauffeur2 said:


> Hello there,
> If you are getting Windows® detecting the Printer and/or the USB Hub; then, you are ½ way there.
> Just let the 'Found Hardware Wizard' complete the installation of the USB Hub and Printer, and if there are still conflicts/problems; then, go into the 'Printer Properties' and update the driver from the CD.


Tried that, didnt work!


----------



## bat21 (Sep 29, 2006)

It likely didn't work because what i was talking about - the USB driver is not fully installed correctly or you have some sort of issue with your USB motherboard hardware port. First thing is to look in your device manager and see what your USB chain looks like - EG. do yousee any yellow exclamation points? For that matter do you see any yellow excamations anywhere in the device manager? USB 1.1 and 2.0 are native to Windows XP with SP2 - and if you see no exclamation points, or any other potential issues in the devace manager then in theory your USB drivers should be installed correctly but they may nt work correctly unless you also have your specific motherboard chipset drivers installed also - updated motherboard chipset drivers. The install procedure is correct as listed above by Chauffeur2 but it will only work if your USB port is functioning correcly to begin with and the appropriate drivers are loaded. When your OS first detects the USB printter it will say something like "X1270 USB printer detected" and you need to cancel out of both OS attempts to install it, and it will then auto install but it will give you a message that says "Your USB printer was installed but may not be functioning correctly" - you then install the drivers from the CD.

*So first thing I would do is check the device manager right after installing the real Lexmark drivers and after a reboot of the PC for any potential device manager conflicts or incomplete driver installations.


----------



## EarlDove (Nov 15, 2006)

Will Lexmark ever have drivers for Linux for this or any other model? Or should I buy HP printers? HP understands that a certain segment of the market uses Linux. (that segment grow larger everyday)


----------



## bat21 (Sep 29, 2006)

have the lexmark running with Debian, Ubuntu, and XP ....


----------



## EarlDove (Nov 15, 2006)

Where do I find the drivers for Linux?
Thanks.


----------



## ukusa2 (Jan 20, 2007)

Dans24106,
I have a Lexmark 1270 hooked to a Dell Inspiron 1200.
How/Did you ever resolve your problem?

Thanks.


----------



## bat21 (Sep 29, 2006)

Concerning Linux -- sorry guys don't check here that much (these forums). Clarification here, it worked 'ok' with Ubuntu by adding a printer and using instructions at the Ubuntu.org site, but never working totally reliably, nor reliably with Fedora core or Freespire. I tried to compile myself and it never worked right. Not sure which distro you linux guys are using

List of printers that work with Ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters


----------



## danielparker (Sep 24, 2010)

chauffeur2 said:


> Greetings Dans24106, and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Here is an Installation 'Troubleshooting' page that might help.
> 
> Try this and post back with how you get on.


Hey,the link which you provide here is not working now,i hope i will get some information regarding to this problem from the official site of lexmark.
-----------------------------
*brother tn350 toner cartridge* | *Laser Toner*


----------

